
The Evil List: Which tech companies are doing the most harm - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2020/01/evil-list-tech-companies-dangerous-amazon-facebook-google-palantir.html
======
plughs
On come on, this is nonsensical click-bate. How can you declare with a
straight face that Baidu

>which controls two-thirds of China’s online search market, appears to have
been active in suppressing information about the 2019 pro-democracy protests.

Is a _less_ evil company than Airbnb

> some investors were purchasing New Orleans properties, evicting their
> tenants, and converting them into short-term rental spaces, aka Airbnbs

You might as well insist that glass bottles manufactures are evil because
their product is used to make Molotov Cocktails.

~~~
codeddesign
Same way that they mention “fake news” in the first paragraph of their
article. Many of Slate’s articles are heavily bias. You can determine for
yourself if heavy bias == fake. Either way, much of “news” today you have to
take with a “grain of salt” ...unfortunately.

~~~
Accujack
I'll expand this statement a bit.

All sources of information today may provide false, biased, or limited data
which is used by the source to subvert the will of the person receiving the
information.

Therefore, an operational and well trained bullshit filter is critical for
anyone living in modern society.

------
malandrew
Quite curious that the mainstream media didn't make the list. I'd put them as
#1 every since they discovered realtime analytics and largely became clickbait
generators that are basically DoSing their readers.

This article in particular is exemplary of the clickbait garbage they produce.

------
stebann
Classifying companies and putting them in a evil list doesn't make sense.
They're there to make money and they won't look at the ethics or morality
issues they way we, as society, do. They will cheat, use the legal loopholes,
etc, to be more profitable. Besides, it doesn't make sense to say that some of
them are not "voluntarily" being evil. I just hope that the new cadre of
entrepreneurs will have some "social-political responsibility" education and
practices, but I really doubt it will change the course of history.

------
trcarney
If helping the US government = evil, then why are none of the big defense
contractors on the list. I worked for one, an email went out to support the
companies PAC to lobby for contracts and support politicians. Do you think it
was to support anti-war or pro-war candidates? That's pretty f __ __*g evil.

